# Stuffed rolls



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

My girls and the kids are coming for lunch tomorrow and I'm just finishing up roasting some red and yellow bell peppers. Tomorrow, I'm going to use them in a french roll for lunch.
4-sourdough rolls, unsliced
1/4-c. evoo or more
2-Tab. finely minced garlic
2-3 peppers, roasted and seeded and sliced
1-1/2 c. grated pepper jack cheese
1-avocado cut in long slices
Make 4 crosswise cut in the rolls, do not cut through. Brush the insides of the rolls with evoo I use quite a bit...Place some of the garlic in each cut and then top with roasted peppers. Stuff each cut full of cheese and place on a cookie sheet and put into a 400 oven or under broiler, I like the crusty browness of the broiler, til cheese is melted and bubbly. Remove from oven and put a slice of avocado in each cut on top of the cheese...EAT RIGHT NOW 
I have some baby greens to go along with this as well as some ice cold melons..Iced tea and lemonade should finish this off...Dessert, well, the girls are surprising me 
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 23, 2005)

kadesma, you have a lucky family with all of the great recipes you make for them!   Have fun with your girls!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you Pa, we had a wonderful lunch today and the girls made a great cheesecake topped with berries.. I snuck away for a minute, while they are swimming with the boys...

kadesma


----------

